# D9 Nightclub - Leicester - February 2014



## RichPDG (Feb 21, 2014)

Been past this place so many times and not realised what was waiting for us behind the front doors. Visited one evening with CatVstyle, King Mongoose and two non members. Thanks for a good night everyone. I couldn't really find any info on the place but I'm led to believe that it has been closed quite a while.




























































































Thanks for reading!​


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice colours, and a pretty tidy place. Very untouched and complete by the looks of it


----------



## MrDan (Feb 21, 2014)

Great photos there with the lights on, that last one sounds like an average night out in Leicester from what I've heard.
Wonder how long it's been empty, hope someone saves it..


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow what a minter! Fantastic pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## MD (Feb 21, 2014)

nice 

how come there isnt a picture of the mirrorball in this report ? 

as this is different than the one on 28 dl ?


----------



## RichPDG (Feb 21, 2014)

MD said:


> nice
> 
> how come there isnt a picture of the mirrorball in this report ?
> 
> as this is different than the one on 28 dl ?



These pictures was from a seperate revisit. Not sure what happened to the mirror ball, alot of things have moved since last time


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 21, 2014)

Ooh, free beer


----------



## Pilot (Feb 22, 2014)

Empty for some time but mains still on. Cracking shots, and I love the doorman's report. "Using minimal force"....lovely! Someone is obviously in and out of this place as other explorers have noticed things have been moved, not least, the ubiquitous mirror ball.

As noted earlier, I too hope someone saves this place. It wouldnt take a great deal to make something of it, but I suppose a lot depends on the local economy.


----------



## alex76 (Feb 23, 2014)

always amazes me with power on but no alarm set with some of these sites with stock still on site too shocking but made for cracking shots love the colours thanks for sharing


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 23, 2014)

Whoa! How is this place not trashed! 
Great report.


----------



## RichPDG (Apr 5, 2014)

alex76 said:


> always amazes me with power on but no alarm set with some of these sites with stock still on site too shocking but made for cracking shots love the colours thanks for sharing



Thanks for the comments dude, The alarms were beeping when we made our visit but they had been turned off on the actual fusebox but it's evident that work is being done on the place as some of the ceilings had been freshly plastered when I went.


----------

